# Suggestions for Tom Lowe racing car release.



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Further to my comment in the pop culture thread, what racing car would you most like to see Mr Lowe release in a future series.

I will get the ball rolling:

Nascar car of tomorrow (being european I'm loving that wing)










Acura RSX touring:










Saleen:










BMW 320:










'66 Wolverine:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I"d buy at least one of each....Heck make it a box and I"d buy them all..lol.. Would love to see a full BTCC line and GT/GTP line...


Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I am _so_ into this thread -- Please start with this one for an X-Traction










Cadillac CTS-V, 2005 Speed World Challenge GT Champions

'doba


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I am _so_ into this thread -- Please start with this one for an X-Traction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody awesome car. Would have appeal in both the US and Europe I would think. What other cars race alongside that?

I'm amazed there are not more contributors to this thread, after all slot cars are meant to be raced! (or are they all ending up in cabinets  )


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

How about some of the 70's NASCAR bodies Afx made:

'73 Charger
Dodge Magnum Stocker
AMC Matador Stocker
Mecrucy Stocker
Thunderbird Stocker


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

dlw said:


> How about some of the 70's NASCAR bodies Afx made:
> 
> '73 Charger
> Dodge Magnum Stocker
> ...


All good, but I'd like to see more unique cars!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

I would also like to see more of the modern prototype race cars like the Bentley, Maseratti, McLaren GTR, Saleen S7R, etc. Modern being the key word here. Look at all the great stuff that is available in 1/32 scale. The JL Viper was a start, I hope to see more in this direction. Fingers have been crossed.

Evan


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

new ford gt-40
saleen focus
and some new can am ers
an accurate size and proportioned 66 gt350h mustang 
33 5-window ford coupe,,maybey offer it as a blank [cast in primer coler or no color at all]
all in x-tracktion
maybey a hotter arm in the pit kit.


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Any cars from the following series.....

Grand American Daytona Prototypes
American LeMans Series, including the GT1 and GT2 cars
Speed World Challenge GT (as mentioned before)
World Rally Championship 
SCCA Speed GT

all I can think of at the moment...... :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm still pushing for the "Frightning Lightnings" or a "Tom Daniels" release. After the fast and the furious release I don't think (I said think) that Tom would venture into those bodies again. If you ask me the Viper was one of the worse cars in the newer releases, sorry. I got 10 pullback vipers for 30.00 shipped if theres any takers? (lol, i'll still be sitting on these things forever)


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I would like to see a 69 Talladega and Cyclone Spoiler to compliment the 69 Charger and Daytona.
I would like to see the LeMans Audi Diesel.
I would like to see a F1 body developed for both the T-Jet and Xtraction.
I would like to see a winged sprint car for both t-jet and Xtraction.
But I could go on for days...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.delta-simracing.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I would like to see a F1 body developed for both the T-Jet and Xtraction.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.delta-simracing.com


Me too. I have found, with a bit of work, that a modern Tyco body can fit over the XT - although I did not find a way to attach it. With the TJ, I believe there is a slimline chassis which should open up possibilities? I guess both chassis are high, always a prob if doing single-seaters.




LeeRoy98 said:


> I would like to see the LeMans Audi Diesel.
> 
> Gary
> AKA LeeRoy98
> www.delta-simracing.com



Great car, as is the two Audi proceeding it, one closed cockpit and one open. Then too, the Bentley which won Lemans a few years ago and was basically an Audi painted green.

I think the problem here is the wheelbase is very long and also that the bodywork is VERY low right were the rear axle would be.

But then ''all'' it needs is for someone with the hutzpah to make a bespoke chassis....!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I know these have been done before by everyone, but I still would buy more 

-Richard Petty cars. ESPECIALLY THE MOPARS!!
-CanAm cars. ESPECIALLY THE CHAPARRALS
-TransAm. ESPECIALLY THE MOPARS!!

How about a Ronnie Sox tribute 'Cuda?

Marty


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's another good one:










ALMS Compuware Corvette C6-R


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Here's another good one:
> 
> 
> 
> ALMS Compuware Corvette C6-R


How about a set of ALMS XT Cars? Patriotic but ticks all the right boxes internationally.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Not much chance of this one being done, but hey this is a bit of a 'dream' thread anyway:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Manning said:


> Any cars from the following series.....
> 
> Grand American Daytona Prototypes
> American LeMans Series, including the GT1 and GT2 cars
> ...


Ditto Great Choices

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

LeeRoy98 said:


> I would like to see a 69 Talladega and Cyclone Spoiler to compliment the 69 Charger and Daytona.
> I would like to see the LeMans Audi Diesel.
> I would like to see a F1 body developed for both the T-Jet and Xtraction.
> I would like to see a winged sprint car for both t-jet and Xtraction.
> ...


F1s would be almost impossible to get a decent looking one on a TJET or Magnatraction. as they are too wide and too tall especially the TJET

A decent sprint car would also be better looking on a narrow chassis

But if Mr. Lowe was to remanufacture the slim-line with the original manufacured in problems corrected he could make any F1 or Indy from any time frame. Plus think of all the cool Hot Rods they could make.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Any Vintage race car from Indy to Lemans to Can AM to Trans AM to NASCAR to USAC to American Short Track would sell like hot cakes. Even if AotoWorld has to put old Smokey Hughes in a few as long as the paint scheme is period correct I'll but them and race them

Roger Corrie


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> F1s would be almost impossible to get a decent looking one on a TJET or Magnatraction. as they are too wide and too tall especially the TJET
> 
> A decent sprint car would also be better looking on a narrow chassis
> 
> But if Mr. Lowe was to remanufacture the slim-line with the original manufacured in problems corrected he could make any F1 or Indy from any time frame. Plus think of all the cool Hot Rods they could make.


When U say slimline do you mean the one referred to as the speciality chassis?


dw


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> F1s would be almost impossible to get a decent looking one on a TJET or Magnatraction. as they are too wide and too tall especially the TJET
> 
> A decent sprint car would also be better looking on a narrow chassis
> 
> But if <<Dash>> was to remanufacture the slim-line with the original manufacured in problems corrected he could make any F1 or Indy from any time frame. Plus think of all the cool Hot Rods they could make.


 Atlas made a narrow inline chassis that used an armature more like todays inline cars. That chassis could accomodate F1 and Indy cars. Why was that chassis not more popular?

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> Atlas made a narrow inline chassis that used an armature more like todays inline cars. That chassis could accomodate F1 and Indy cars. Why was that chassis not more popular?
> 
> Dan


Got a picture?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> Got a picture?


 Nope... They come up on ebay every now and then.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Montoya1 said:


> When U say slimline do you mean the one referred to as the speciality chassis?
> 
> 
> dw


No it is known as the Slim-Line and Aurora made it for their F1 and Hot Rod Bodies

The speciality chassis is the 4 gear AFX and MAganatraction Chassis that they made

Roger Corrie


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I bielive it only came out late as a Kit Car never as a Complete car or in sets. Also it is much wider that the Slim-Line but slightly narrower than a standard Chassis.

If you think about it there aren't many can motors or in-lines that are narrower than a slim-line

Roger Corrie


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

vaBcHRog said:


> I bielive it only came out late as a Kit Car never as a Complete car or in sets. Also it is much wider that the Slim-Line but slightly narrower than a standard Chassis.
> 
> If you think about it there aren't many can motors or in-lines that are narrower than a slim-line
> 
> Roger Corrie


 I actually have the Indy Racer kit that has that chassis. I just have to figure out where it is. When I find it I'll post some pics...


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

I have tons of these I really don't think it would be much smaller than a standard tjet when it comes to outfitting bodies over them. Lenny ( Dan ) if you have interest in remanufacturing them and need some samples let me know. 
~Mike


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Piz said:


> I have tons of these I really don't think it would be much smaller than a standard tjet when it comes to outfitting bodies over them. Lenny ( Dan ) if you have interest in remanufacturing them and need some samples let me know.
> ~Mike


 Hi Mike,
You probably knew this but that's not the Atlas inline chassis.

Dan


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

I think roger should send 1 of his indy raodsters and I'll do up a USAC sprinter. Hey you never know what could happen.
I have a snap on vacume formed srint body that could be "worked up" just for a prototype.

Tim Leppert


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

What is cool is I have a picture of a 1:1 super modified that is an old indy body, that if you took a Dash MotorSports super mods chrome and stuck it on one of my standard TJET indy Bodies would be a perfect match. You would have to pur lower exhaust pipes on bith sides and cut a hole in the hood for a set of stacks.

Roger Corrie


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

howbout the batmobile mclaren?toyota and porsche gt-1s.ford mkIV would be nice.maybe the w-196 streamliner;and the open wheel version would be ideal for t-jets


----------



## Batura (Aug 22, 2006)

*Suggestions for tom lowe racing car release*

I would like to see the dodge magnum (1978) done again in Petty colors. Kyle Petty won his first race in Richard's old Magnum but the car and it's history have been ignored for too long! I would also love to see the futura as a slot car.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

lenny said:


> Hi Mike,
> You probably knew this but that's not the Atlas inline chassis.
> 
> Dan


 Dan is maybe referring to the Atlas Midget chassis, which was one of the very first inline chassis and in advance for it's time....


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

You guys must be getting old ~ ......we've been down this road (or should I say slot track) before.

If you want a chassis that fits ANY style of body....go electronic? I'm talking no motor at all to speak of! Nothing to get in the way of ANY style scale body even if it's as thin as a skate board and as wide as a pencil. The whole chassis would be made form a circuit board and use micro chips, capacitors etc. for power....just think of how this would open up the possibilities!

In theory, it would even be cheaper then a conventional chassis, as the high dollar parts such as the armature, magnets and brushes would not be needed.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

zanza said:


> Dan is maybe referring to the Atlas Midget chassis, which was one of the very first inline chassis and in advance for it's time....


 That's pretty much it. I think Atlas called the chassis the 'Panther', and it used a different gear setup in the back without the worm gear. But the rest of it is pretty much the same. The Panther I have looks as though it's as narrow as an Aurora Slimline. 

Dan


----------



## Zelda84 (Aug 15, 2006)

I would love to see a good third generation camaro and trans-am done. 1982-92. AFX did one once in trans-am series, but it wasn't as nice as the second generation cars. A nice street version of each would bring out my wallet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Okay, so what exactly generates the mechanical (or magnetic?) force that propels the car down the track? My USB thumb drive has all of the aforementioned components, chips and caps, yet when I place it on the track it just sits there.
> 
> It would be possible I suppose, with the right tooling and materials, to create a teeny tiny "reciprocating magnetic engine" that uses tiny neo dot magnets for pistons and a coil that generates an opposing force to make the "piston" move down when the coil is pulsed with current. The pistons would have to be mounted on connecting rods to a crankshaft. The engine block would have to be made out of a non magnetic material and the number of cylinders would be limited by mutual magnetic interference between adjacent cylinders. But I think a 1 cylinder or 2 cylinder boxer style "reciprocating magnetic motor" would be very doable. The original Aurora vibrator motor used a similar concept. Brushless servomotors are really just a rotary version of a "magnetic engine." The complexity of course is in the timing circuitry.


I thought he was talking about a video game.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

those little tiny ho remote control cars propel themselves, I'm sure that technology could be used. and I see them for 5.99 2/10.00 at walgreens every time I'm there, and they aren't clearance items, their regular stock.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

They have motors!


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

SCJ said:


> You guys must be getting old ~ ......we've been down this road (or should I say slot track) before.
> 
> If you want a chassis that fits ANY style of body....go electronic? I'm talking no motor at all to speak of! Nothing to get in the way of ANY style scale body even if it's as thin as a skate board and as wide as a pencil. The whole chassis would be made form a circuit board and use micro chips, capacitors etc. for power....just think of how this would open up the possibilities!
> 
> ...


Micro chips, circuit boards? That would turn prepping these cars for racing into rocket science! I would like to see a new release of the slim line it would open up possibilities for classic roadsters, Indy and F1 cars.


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

how about something like this???????


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

How about a set of Chevies and Fords in XT form? Also some Can-AM's, GTs too. A NASCAR set is already in the works.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

BKracer said:


> how about something like this???????


That is an awsome concept.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*From Pervious Thread*

There was a thread before about a Hurst set. I like that idea. A G body Hurst Olds would be great. Some AMC's thrown in. I think that would be a winner.

All this talk about race car models turns me off. The only slot car race car models I will buy are 1/32 oval track cars. I would rather have slots of muscle cars in any scale.


-- Elliot


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

sorry for late reply,micyou03: thankx!!!


----------

